# Coppertone 63 Stingray



## vastingray

recently picked up this original coppertone 63 and  cleaned it up  really turned into a nice bike


----------



## mcmfw2

That is one killer early copper Tom!


----------



## bashton

WoWoW!! Absolutely gorgeous!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member; Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## Oldnut

Great bike original? Right rear tire wow what month is the bike?


----------



## 67Ramshorn

Hey Tom, please send that beauty my way.
Clean !! Clean !! Clean !1


----------

